# Please vote for Champ for Best in show!



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello fellow golden lovers:wavey:

Champ has become a finalist in several categories in Dogster's World's coolest dog contest. (Tennis ball/Frisbee player, Smiles & Grins, and Water Dog). I would say the water dog photo is probably the strongest of the 3, and many of you have seen this photo before. Please vote for Champ's water dog photo for best in show if you can. (I think you need a dogster account to vote, but it should only take a few minutes to make one if you want to). Champ's water dog photo should be around the bottom of the page. Voting ends December 15th. Thank you in advance! :crossfing

Vote Here:
http://www.dogster.com/show10/bestinshow.php?pet_code=d#812


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

GOOD LUCK CHAMP!
You just got my vote, awesome picture.............


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Superb image! well captured, just voted for you


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks soo much, both of you


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Woah awesome picture!! 
You got my vote 
I looked through all of those and they were all fantastic pics, but I had to vote for my favourite breed!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I've always loved this photo. Champ got my vote.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!! Yeah there are so many fantastic pics in the finals..especially Orson's, I love his pics...but he already won best in show in 2008 so HEY it's my turn!!! 

Haha but really, crossing my fingers for my boy's photos  :crossfing


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

voted =} Champ looks like a cool guy!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

:thanks:


MyBuddy22 said:


> voted =} Champ looks like a cool guy!


Thanks!! You guys are so awesome!!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Many cute pics!! But voted for you  VERY old Dogster account but thankfully I use the same password.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Champ*

I just voted for Champ!
He is a beauty!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks so much, you guys are the best


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

voted for you :] good luck


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

just got my vote too! 

great and incredible pics

Federico


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I showed John the water dog picture and he said you better vote for him, he's awesome!!!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

When I first posted this I had only expected to get a couple people's votes. But wow thanks guys, GRF members are awesome.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Champ got my vote - that's always been one of my favorite pictures - you deserve to win - paws down!

Pete


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Done! You can log into dogster with a facebook account, fyi. Makes it much easier


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Just voted for champ. too cool a pic. Good luck!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

How's old Champ doing in the contest? I just hit the back button and thought of him...

Pete


----------



## donutboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Soo cute. Hes got my vote.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

got my vote too.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> How's old Champ doing in the contest? I just hit the back button and thought of him...
> 
> Pete


No idea just yet, the winners won't be announced until December 15th. The way it works is judges choose one winner from each category, and user votes choose the overall best in show. Best in show wins the biggest prize, a Flip Ultra HD camcorder  now that would be nice...haha 

Thanks so much you guys!!! Less than 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted for Champ. Love that picture of him


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I voted for Champ. Love that picture of him


Thanks a bunch for taking the time to vote Only about 10 more days to vote!


----------



## *~*2Blondes*~* (Nov 29, 2007)

I registered and voted for Champ. That picture of him surfing totally made me smile on this Monday :yuck: morning. I needed that!!! Good luck!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

*~*2Blondes*~* said:


> I registered and voted for Champ. That picture of him surfing totally made me smile on this Monday :yuck: morning. I needed that!!! Good luck!


Thank you!  Only about 1 week left!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks so much again guys!!!

Winners were announced, and although Champ didn't win Best in Show (based of public voting), he was chosen by the judges to win the Water Dog category! We will win a Petsmart gift card for $25 and a year dogster plus subscription. Champ is excited to get some goodies from petsmart 

Winners are here:
The 6th Annual World’s Coolest Dog & Cat Show: Winners Photos


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS CHAMP!!!! Have fun at Petsmart, I still think you should have been BEST IN SHOW.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> CONGRATULATIONS CHAMP!!!! Have fun at Petsmart, I still think you should have been BEST IN SHOW.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## cpaul (Mar 31, 2010)

What a great picture. I will definitely vote for Champ.


----------

